# Does "HD for Life" exist?



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I was on the phone today with DISH customer service about various billing and package issues. I currently have the America Top 200 package with a ViP722 DVR but without the HD option, which I am happy with, but our discussion covered several topics and now I'm confused about what went with which subject.

For one thing, I asked about upgrading to the new Hopper/Joey system and ended up getting a bunch of numbers for installation fees, various new monthly charges, etc. Somewhere along the line, she said that I'd also have to get the HD add-on for $10/month, or (I think) a one-time $99 fee to get "HD for life".

I've since gone to the DISH web site and don't see anything about this. I'm probably not going to go with the Hopper since it would add $11/mo. plus installation, but is there some way to get the HD channels without ratcheting my monthly charges up another $10? My current DVR & package but with more HD channels would be more than satisfactory.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes HD free for life exists.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If my memory is correct I believe your account must be on credit or debit card AutoPay and make a 2-year commitment OR you can pay $99.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you only need one TV, there's not much point in converting to a hopper setup (at least until OTA makes an appearance on the Hopper).

I'm a little surprised that you managed to get an HD DVR without HD service but for those who didn't have HD service to begin with, there is usually a fee to get into it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

He's in Detroit which is Eastern Arc and only the Vip stuff will work.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> He's in Detroit which is Eastern Arc and only the Vip stuff will work.


Can you elaborate on that please? What does "only the Vip stuff" mean? Thanks.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Think it should be mpeg4, Hopper/Joey will work, these are Xip.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

As garys stated, the VIP receivers are MPEG4 receivers where receivers in production for a loinger period of time are MPEG2.

You can have the HD Free For Life (HDFFL), where the HD programming is at no charge for the life of your active DISH account. HDFFL does require Auto Pay and paperless billing. It also requires a new 24 month commitment or you can pay a one time charge of $99. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



rochrunner said:


> Can you elaborate on that please? What does "only the Vip stuff" mean? Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> Can you elaborate on that please? What does "only the Vip stuff" mean? Thanks.


Vip series hardware, and also Hopper/Joey are all MPEG4, earlier equipment wasn't and the eastern arc is all MPEG4. So even if you don't want HD, you still get HD capable equipment. I suppose they just turn off HD if you don't want it.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> You can have the HD Free For Life (HDFFL), where the HD programming is at no charge for the life of your active DISH account. HDFFL does require Auto Pay and paperless billing. It also requires a new 24 month commitment or you can pay a one time charge of $99. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


Thanks, Ray. Since I already have paperless billing + autopay, can I just call customer service and ask them for HDFFL? I'd definitely be willing to pay the $99 in lieu of a 2-year lock-in.

(OT: This also hinges on what happens next Monday when I look to see if AMC is still there. I could give you a list of at least 100 of the America's 200 channels that we couldn't care less if DISH dropped, but AMC carries our two favorite shows out of only a half-dozen or so can't-miss shows!)


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Vip series hardware, and also Hopper/Joey are all MPEG4, earlier equipment wasn't and the eastern arc is all MPEG4. So even if you don't want HD, you still get HD capable equipment. I suppose they just turn off HD if you don't want it.


We do get some HD broadcasts, such as all our local network channels, Fox Sports, and the movie packages (Starz, Cinemax) when they've been available.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> We do get some HD broadcasts, such as all our local network channels, Fox Sports, and the movie packages (Starz, Cinemax) when they've been available.


I didn't know that, thanks for the info.

When I was with Dish, I had a 722k and a 612 with HD service, so I never knew that those on the EA with only SD service would get any HD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome! You can contact me or call 1-800-333-3474 to activate the HD programming. The HD programming is in conjunction with your programming package (AT200).

I read an article this morning that AT&T is having the same issue with AMC and the exuberant charges AMC is asking to rebroadcast their channels. Here is the link: http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/28/us-att-amcnetworks-idUSBRE85R05P20120628

If you have further questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



rochrunner said:


> Thanks, Ray. Since I already have paperless billing + autopay, can I just call customer service and ask them for HDFFL? I'd definitely be willing to pay the $99 in lieu of a 2-year lock-in.
> 
> (OT: This also hinges on what happens next Monday when I look to see if AMC is still there. I could give you a list of at least 100 of the America's 200 channels that we couldn't care less if DISH dropped, but AMC carries our two favorite shows out of only a half-dozen or so can't-miss shows!)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> He's in Detroit which is Eastern Arc and only the Vip stuff will work.


I suspect that you're wrong. Last I checked, Detroit was a dual arc market.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

harsh said:


> I suspect that you're wrong. Last I checked, Detroit was a dual arc market.


Yes. I had to have our dish remounted and pointed a few weeks ago and I told the tech that in walking around our neighborhood I noticed that some people had DISH dishes pointing westward as opposed to our east-pointing dish. He said that the main reason for picking up the westward signals was if you wanted the international programming package.

But I'm sure you guys already knew that, if indeed he was correct.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Seems like HD will just be the norm and will be included more and more as a standard feature for providers. I wish they still had the HD only package which I signed up for. Hard to even watch SD programming anymore... SJ


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> I wish they still had the HD only package which I signed up for. Hard to even watch SD programming anymore... SJ


If SD is so hard to watch, what's keeping you from subscribing to one of the DISH America packages?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> I suspect that you're wrong. Last I checked, Detroit was a dual arc market.


I did a quick google search and the articles I read showed Detroit as EA, not dual.

Sorry for the mis info, blame Google!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> If SD is so hard to watch, what's keeping you from subscribing to one of the DISH America packages?


Probably because they don't have all the HD channels the regular packages have. Like BBCA for instance.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Sorry for the mis info, blame Google!


I blame you for using Google when you should be familiar with a much more authoritative resource:

http://dishuser.net


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Probably because they don't have all the HD channels the regular packages have. Like BBCA for instance.


No need to speculate on SJ HART's behalf. SJ HART can tell us for certain what the deficiency is.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

"harsh" said:


> No need to speculate on SJ HART's behalf. SJ HART can tell us for certain what the deficiency is.


No deficiency. I had an HD only package that they no longer offer. They switched me to America Silver including HD. All the channels we watch are available in HD. I just believe HD will become the norm at some point. SJ


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> No deficiency. I had an HD only package that they no longer offer. They switched me to America Silver including HD.


America's Silver is an "HD only" package too. I'm trying to understand why you lament going from one such package to another and if you don't, why you seem to be complaining about it.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

"harsh" said:


> America's Silver is an "HD only" package too. I'm trying to understand why you lament going from one such package to another and if you don't, why you seem to be complaining about it.


I'm not complaining. I was not aware that they still offered HD only packages. Guess I was wrong. Thanks. SJ


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

harsh said:


> I suspect that you're wrong. Last I checked, Detroit was a dual arc market.


Cleveland is also a dual arc market, however the "big 4" network stations are not carried in SD on the eastern arc. If you maintain an older receiver on an SD set you would lose the big 4 stations if they switched you to an HD EA setup. Ironically the locals not carried in HD (CW, My Net, independent, Religious etc.) are carried in SD on the EA. Go figure!


----------

